# Low tech stem plants



## SinkorSwim (20 Feb 2017)

Hello all,

As my experience with plants tends towards the Rhizomed variety with an occasional Lysimachia thrown in, I thought I would ask for some suggestions.

The tank is a 100L 71 x 31 x 46H CM and my plan will be for it to eventually house some Golden yellow sakuras; and the desired result would be to have a low tech planted tank with them.
Substrate is Modano which is a nice JBL clay based inert that pulls excess nitrates from the water column. According to my background reading.

My thoughts are Staurogyne repens, Juncus repens, Eleocharis pusilla, Pogostemon erectus, Limnophila sesiliflora as well as bacopa and rotala rotund. 
Plan is to dose with shrimp friendly TNC as per directions but that's as far as I've got. 

I've always played it ultra safe with plants and shrimp but would really like to see if I can encourage some simple but effective basic plants in a low tech environment that will allow some lovely coloured shrimps to live and even flourish.
Hopefully someone with experience will share their own methods or past results.
thanks in advance,

Allan


----------



## greenmac75 (20 Feb 2017)

Not had much experience with your list, but I had great success with Staurogyne repens low tech(eco complete and tnc).


----------



## AlbaAquarist (20 Feb 2017)

I don't have a wide experience with stem plants, however I've always had the best luck with Hygrophilia, (especially H. polysperma). It grows very well for me with low light and ferts. 
Others that do ok are Rotala rotundafolia, Limnophilia aromatica and Bacopa caroliniana, but they don't truly thrive. Stems that haven't done so well for me are Murdanna keisak, Staurogyne repens and Ludwigia glandulosa.

These are all in low-tech tanks with limited ferts and in very soft water. The recently created Plant Database would be a good place to get a rough idea of 'easy' stem plants.


----------



## micheljq (20 Feb 2017)

Bacopas are easy to grow, but need good light to be pretty.  Limnophila sessiflora is very easy, however it shows all of its glory under a good light, being bushier with higher light.

Michel.


----------



## Nick Norman (20 Feb 2017)

I have Limnophila Heterophylla which grow fast and healthy. It is currently my favourite plant in my tank. My s. repens doesn't do to well, grows slow and the older leaves die off. Bacopa caroliniana and Rotala rotundafolia did well at first but as time went on there was more stem then leaf. I dose liquid carbon and 50% EI so lots of ferts, I think i might not have enough light and my water is very hard. They are supposed to be easy grow so i must be doing something wrong.


----------



## zozo (20 Feb 2017)

It is just very hard to say, i've beem exploring stemplants for low tech a while now and experience complete oposite results of what i read with many plants i tried.. A guess, is all there is.. One low tech aint the other regarding water parameters, light and substrate, stocking etc. And all this contribute to failure or success.

I've tried Pogostemon erectus and it is no go, but red oposite reports all over the net. Hygrophilla no go for me, tried Limnophila aquatica, no go.. With Rotala's alread had issues with leggy growth in high tech at a somewhat shaded spot. Also Staurogyne repens did thrive in my high tech so not even going to try it in the low tech.

Bacopa and potamogeton gayi are the only stemplants i grew relatively good low tech.. The rest i tried all kinda failed or didn't grow pretty.. And all this on an inert substrate with additional fert tabs and water column ferts. Light? actualy can't realy say what i realy have, algae is my par meter.. If it grows to much i have to much. That's how i measure my light intensity. As for now, to keep my low tech algae free, means keep it stemplant free. 

Yet one thing i haven't tried for low tech and that is soil (dirted) substrate..  In a way i have a hunge this is the substrate with the most garantied succes over all for a low tech tank when it comes to plants in general and probably especialy stemplants.


----------



## Maple (20 Feb 2017)

I am using the JBL Modano at the moment, and it works really well, but I dose a third of EI (dry salts) from the start. It is, what I would call, a low tech tank but with ferts and liquid carbon.

In my tank crypt. balansae, limnophia aromatica, Hygrophila polysperma, Helanthium quadricostatus, and Hydrocotyle sp Japan grow really well. Staurogyne repens quite well. I have Bacopa australis and it is not doing great, but growing, so I would try different types of bacopa. I also found Hygrophila corymbosa easy, but H. pinnatifida would not grow in my tank.


----------



## AlbaAquarist (20 Feb 2017)

zozo said:


> One low tech aint the other regarding water parameters, light and substrate, stocking etc. And all this contribute to failure or success.



I think zozo's post is highlighted by the other responses in this thread. Some plants work for some, but not others; especially in low-tech setups. Probably your best bet is to try as many different 'easy' stem plants as you can and find out which thrive in your particular conditions.


----------



## SinkorSwim (21 Feb 2017)

Hi all,

A big thanks for taking the time to reply with your various experiences, it has given me a fairly clear way on how to go about this 'experiment'. 
As the shrimp that will be sharing the tank are fairly fragile my options as far as liq CO2 and ferts are restricted to a degree, that is I won't be using CO2 at all and ferts as per guidelines. I have it on record from a Tropica rep that all their products are safe for use with inverts as long as used as directed, however my own experience with nitrate and shrimp points towards one winner and it's not the shrimp. Fert is still TBC but TNC as supported by fellow shrimp keepers looks an attractive option.

The problem is balance as far as I can see, and it's going to be tough but I'm going to try it with Bacopa Carolinas, Rotala Rotundafolia and Limnophila sessiliflora all of which represent hardy undemanding feeders which can tolerate conditions they are likely to face with shorter photoperiods (to begin with) and limited root nutrient. I have decided to make the substrate 4/5ths Manado with the the last fifth a soil of some sort at the very bottom layer well away from the water column but hopefully enough to provide the feed the plants can use to supplement their needs. I am going into this with low expectations so if the plants start to look like they are not managing i'll lift them before I lose them and revert to my rakes of Trident, anubias and bucephelabdras that all seem to thrive in shrimp tanks

thanks again for your suggestions and past experiences, it's certainly given me a solid start 

Al.


----------



## alto (21 Feb 2017)

SinkorSwim said:


> I have it on record from a Tropica rep that all their products are safe for use with inverts as long as used as directed


I've used Tropics GS & Aquarium Soils & Premium & Specialized Fertilisers in my various tanks with no complaint from various shrimps  
I believe that healthy shrimp are quite tolerant creatures, extremely inbred lines though are something different 
I picked up some beautiful red wine shrimp recently but rather regret my decision, they appear quite dull-witted compared to other less intensively bred shrimp I have - I'm hoping it's just that they're not feeling well ... but even they haven't keeled over from the (large) water changes & CO2 & fertilisers (note, I always dilute any additives before pouring into the tank)

As you're dubious of the nitrates, I assume you're considering TNC "lite" rather than the "Complete"



SinkorSwim said:


> the last fifth a soil of some sort


this can be an issue with shrimp so know your soil source & analysis

For plants, I find I like these plants equally well in my "high" & low tech tanks
Pogostemon erectus
Gratiola viscidula
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Hygrophila 'Araguaia'
 - growth is much slower in the latter, & (generally) smaller leaf structure but form is still very nice
H zosterfolia can also do very well in low tech but balance of light & fertilizer needs to be more consistent for it to remain "pretty"


----------

